# what are the best guns taurus makes?



## hideit

A LOT of taurus bashing on this fourm so I was wondering which ones they make actually work reliabily?
i cannot imagine they stay in business if all of them are a piece of junk.
please reply with positive stories/comments.


----------



## 1jimmy

let me first tell you i have never owned a new taurus gun because they can't be bought in mass where i live. i have owned three used ones, a pt111 which my duaghter still has and i have 2 85i revolvers. never had any problems with any of these. i can tell you this if they were legal to buy in mass i would definitely have more of them.


----------



## Bisley

The only one I've ever heard folks talk about that hasn't broke is their 1911 clone. I know of two that own them, and they like them. Other than that, I've got nothing.


----------



## Shipwreck

I've always liked the Taurus Lemon the best























(sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## chessail77

Probably their revolvers, I bought three used and they are good but based on my own experiences the Semi autos are hit and miss, both of mine missed.....JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Look here:* http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html


----------



## walterchi

I have owned a PT99 for 15 years. It is still my favorite range gun, Fires everything every time.


----------



## Idahokid

If it works for you,buy it.I have handled a few and I think there nice.I don't get on this forum often because of the bashing.Go to the Taurus forum and see what they say.You will get info from owners of the guns and not so much second hand information.I own a Taurus 689 .357 and love it.That's all I can comment on.


----------



## steelmonkey

I have a Taurus model 44 .44 magnum 6.5" bbl. It's a great revolver. She's my Black Beauty.


----------



## bubbinator

My Taurus PT 92AF 9MM was the first 9mm on the range with my AL State Police Agency in 1987. It shot 100% scores w/HP ammo. We later went to Glock 17s-ADs were rampant! Went to Sig 45s-stops were better, AD-0-, politics-went toG22 40s. Scores dropped, ADs were down (thank God). Sold my Pt 92 to a DUI lawyer, I carry a SA 1911. I have a Taurus 45ACP revolver (1005 ok/22 auto-100% ok w/ right ammo. Taurus gets a bad rap from gun snobs. My partner, former SO SWAT member, wore out a SA 1911, 50K+ rds. They went to Kimbers and had to send them all back! POS! Recoil springs came out! Terrible service.So much for "cult guns". I am a multi-level retired LEO in SE USA/ FBI FA Insturctor-trained/ 5 decade shooter/reloader. Local PD hated the 9mm Beretta-went to 40s,Glock & Beretta. Note to self-clean and swat mags on SA 1911.


----------



## berettatoter

I think the reason it gets this way is because some of Taurus' guns work great, and some don't. It has nothing to do with the pistol type either, just a quality control issue I would say. I have had five Taurus products, only have one now, in the past and all but one has worked just fine.


----------



## AirForceShooter

Flat out the best was a model 689 6" .357 stainless.
It was as tight as any other wheel gun I've ever had and incrdeibly accurate.

Model 85 is nice.
Model 327 is working out great for the wife

PT 945 was reliable and accurate. Just hated the ergonomics. I'm a lefty.

AFS


----------



## hideit

I recently read that the Judge is the most succesful selling gun they have ever made. 
That is why i was asking.
I just pased up a 6.5" judge for $349 - it was a special sell at our local Bass Pro Shop.
I got there on saturday and the special started on a Friday - they were all sold out and they told me the shop was a zoo all day long till they were all sold out. darn, missed it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

hideit said:


> I recently read that the Judge is the most succesful selling gun they have ever made...


Just because Taurus convinced a lot of people to buy a Judge, that doesn't make it an effective weapon. It's not.
I think that you're lucky that you missed out on wasting $349.00.


----------



## Packard

Taurus makes some interesting guns. I think that their engineering is pretty good. But their attention to assembly is pretty poor and that sabotages their best efforts.

So if you are lucky enough to get one of the "good ones" I think you will be fine. But you might find that you got one of the "bad ones" and you will be miserable.

In a lot of ways they remind me of Jaguars (more more likely MGs and Triumphs) of the late 70s. They were cars you could covet, but you really did not want to own one because of all the problems they had (bad assembly, bad electricals, etc.).


----------



## berettatoter

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just because Taurus convinced a lot of people to buy a Judge, that doesn't make it an effective weapon. It's not.
> I think that you're lucky that you missed out on wasting $349.00.


So, do you feel the same way about the S&W version?


----------



## VAMarine

berettatoter said:


> So, do you feel the same way about the S&W version?


Not speaking for Steve but I'm in the same camp as he regarding the Judge and the Governor...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just because Taurus convinced a lot of people to buy a Judge, that doesn't make it an effective weapon. It's not.
> I think that you're lucky that you missed out on wasting $349.00.





berettatoter said:


> So, do you feel the same way about the S&W version?


Yup. In spades.



VAMarine said:


> Not speaking for Steve but I'm in the same camp as he regarding the Judge and the Governor...


...So that's at least two of us.


----------



## Packard

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup. In spades.
> 
> ...So that's at least two of us.


Well, if you are an assassin and your weapon of choice is a revolver, then the Govenor or the Judge is the way to go.

There are no ballistic telltales with the birdshot, and no spent casings. A shot up close to the throat would probably be leathal. But you have five chances to get the job done.

Alternatively I think it would be good on snakes. I used to rock climb at Red Rock Canyon (near Los Vegas) and I wish I had one with me when we were trekking to the climb. Lots of rattlers. (Small western rattlers; not like the big ones we get in the east.)


----------



## hideit

I think the judge is an acceptable weapon ONLY for distances less than 20 feet (apartment, condo, mobile homes)
A 410, 2.5", with 4 000 buck results in each buckshot having 200 ftlbs E. that is like getting hit with 4 38 specials 158 lead round nose that police used for many years


----------



## hideit

i forgot to mention that I think the S&W is also not worth much at all
I think any 410/45 should have a long barrel to get the powder to burn for more energy
a 2 and 3" or even 4" just isn't getting any energy that it is capable of
hey maybe a Buntline barrel is what is needed

i have read and heard on the TV gun shows that submachine guns, PDW weapons etc etc - heck even the Ruger Charger all have 10" barrels to get all the powder to burn. 
10" is what it takes!
(that's what she said)


----------



## Bisley

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup. In spades.
> 
> ...So that's at least two of us.


Three.


----------



## berettatoter

So why do you think these guns can't do the job of personal defense?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

For a pretty complete answer, go to The Box o' Truth: The Box O' Truth #53 - The Taurus Judge, Revisited - Page 1

I am not convinced that a .410 load of any kind is an effective and certain fight stopper.
And if you want to use the .45 "Long" Colt round, why not buy a pistol that's dedicated to it. It'll be more efficient and effective than either the Judge or the Governor, and also more accurate.
It'll also be smaller, and maybe lighter too.

The Governor also accepts the .45 ACP, but that's pretty directly equivalent, ballistically, to .45 "Long" Colt.
And the semi-auto round is shorter yet, so it'd be even less accurate (due to the cylinder's long freebore).


----------



## berettatoter

Steve M1911A1 said:


> For a pretty complete answer, go to The Box o' Truth: The Box O' Truth #53 - The Taurus Judge, Revisited - Page 1
> 
> I am not convinced that a .410 load of any kind is an effective and certain fight stopper.
> And if you want to use the .45 "Long" Colt round, why not buy a pistol that's dedicated to it. It'll be more efficient and effective than either the Judge or the Governor, and also more accurate.
> It'll also be smaller, and maybe lighter too.
> 
> The Governor also accepts the .45 ACP, but that's pretty directly equivalent, ballistically, to .45 "Long" Colt.
> And the semi-auto round is shorter yet, so it'd be even less accurate (due to the cylinder's long freebore).


Well, I would not want either of these revolvers myself, but the concept seems pretty sound. I agree that the .410 is not a power house, but with a "buckshot" load up close, I would think it would put a hurtin' on the bad guy. I think the gun is not quite a shotgun and not quite a revolver. JMHO.


----------



## hideit

after reading box of truth on the judge review and then they used a shotgun in .410 I am finally convinced that for 
the .410 the shotgun is the only answer.
so out with the judge and in with the mossburg 500 cruiser in .410


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

hideit said:


> after reading box of truth on the judge review and then they used a shotgun in .410 I am finally convinced that for
> the .410 the shotgun is the only answer.
> so out with the judge and in with the mossburg 500 cruiser in .410


Yes, the link to "Box o' Truth" was informative, thank you Steve.

I can't add much to "that". But, of course I will. :mrgreen:

I will say I hunted ducks, grouse, and pheasants from age six until thirteen with the cheap "classic kid gun" single-shot .410 still in my gun safe.
#2's for ducks, #6's for upland. An Iver-Johnson Champion. Gathered a lot of table food. You had better "Shoot Quick". And it WILL kill.

Then, a cheap ($92 mail-order) Win. Model 12. 30 inch full-choke barrel in 12 gauge. You had better wait a while if you wanted to eat the bird.
Anybody who has ever bird-hunted knows they are easy to bring down with minimal bird-shot "hits". If the gun doesn't kill 'em, the fall from a wing fold will. Usually.

The shotgun standing "handy" to my bed is a plain-Jane Mossberg 500 short barrel with cylinder "choke" eight-shot.
There is a reason I bought a 12 gauge instead of a .410. Or even a 20 gauge. No reason to skimp if a SHTF ever happens. 
And no, I don't give up the 8th shot so I can "pump the action and scare off any bad guys". That is just terminally stupid BS. YMMV. :smt1099


----------



## Philco

I personally know a guy who was shot TWICE with a Taurus Judge. I also know the guy who shot him. Both are alive and well today. That tells me all I need to know about the effectiveness of the Judge. Nuff said ?


----------



## birdbrain

any 380 or 9mm , 45 ,40, 357,38, any high power gun is good


----------



## skullfr

does anyone have any knowledge on the 650CIA or 651Protector models.I am wanting snubby in .357/38spl with shrouded or concealed hammer for carry.The price of these 2 models are real attractive for me.I want to know about potential problems with these models.


----------



## Overkill0084

> what are the best guns taurus makes?


Other people's.

I own a 85 UL. Yes, it's functional. No, it hasn't had any failures. I do wish I'd spent the additional $80-$100 for a S&W. The Taurus was just not very nicely executed. Looking at the detail work, it's like the machinist just didn't give a crap. Heck, my 20+ year old Charter Arms Undercover is nothing fancy, however, the overall attention to detail is much better & the DA trigger pull is light years better. FWIW, the Taurus does "look" better though.  Generally unsatisfying is about the best way to describe mine.

It's disappointing because, Taurus makes some very appealing looking guns.


----------



## hideit

birdbrain said:


> any 380 or 9mm , 45 ,40, 357,38, any high power gun is good


over penetration in an apartment or mobile home is my concern


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

I don't know how Taurus is still out there! Not only do they have so many problems with most of there guns, but there prices are really getting crazy. I still do own 3 Taurus guns a 92 made in 2003, a 627 .357 tracker 2005 and a Rossi 357 I once owned and now reown (long tale) All work as they should. All my others that gave me problems are down the road. So I was looking for a small .38 to summer carry and was looking at Taurus as a guy I work with has a lightweight 85, so I priced one $325.00! Screw that I found a new S&W 638 for $364.00 and let me tell you the smith blows the Taurus away everywhere! Most all the reviews you read about Taurus all say there good, but my last dealings with Taurus was really bad.


----------



## warbird1

PT92 is excellent. Their 1911 is also excellent. Most of the one's knocking them never owned one. SNOBS.


----------



## Shipwreck

warbird1 said:


> Most of the one's knocking them never owned one. SNOBS.


No one says EVERY Taurus is garbage - but too many are. Anyone says that, and they get called "Snobs" by the Taurus fans...

Glad your gun works and you are happy with it. But, their quality is pretty spotty


----------



## Younguy

I don't know as much as I'd like to about handguns yet, but when I am glancing over the consignment and used guns shelves while waiting for my range time, I see a lot of Taurus (maybe 7 to 1) in all shapes and sizes when compared to everything else. That makes me think there's something to this "cheap at any price" idea. When I see the same .357 Taurus for weeks next to an SP101 in .357 that is gone in a day, makes me wonder if the mumblings I hear are right. I am not in a financial position to be able to risk being wrong about a firearm. I'll spend the extra to be sure. With only 2 guns having 1 be less than reliable takes me to 50% unarmed. Maybe when my ping-pong balls come in and I have the chance and cash to own more than I can carry at one time I'll be willing to try something else. For now I'll stick with what I already know works for me. So far that's Ruger and Beretta.


----------



## Buckeye1911

I believe a lot of the negative feedback about Taurus firearms relates to their history of quality control, which in the past was obviously spotty to say the least. However, current Taurus products have very good quality. Most who have forgiven Taurus' past reputation have since been very pleased with Taurus products. I for one, have been very pleased with a Taurus PT709 Slim that I had purchased in early 2010, and have since put over 2,500 rounds through the gun without any malfuction. The only rounds that were a problem for my Taurus were some old, damp and dirty Winchester fmj's that I found laying in the trunk of my friends car. Of course, that was an ammo problem, not a firearm problem. Everything else has been flawless. Unfortunately for Taurus, the firearm community can be very unforgiving, (and rightfully so). I personally believe that the new Taurus products are everybit as good quality as current American & European firearms.


----------



## Todd

I had a Taurus PT-92 AF in the 90's. Thing ran great, although I never pushed it that hard. However, with all the quality control and customer service complaints, Taurus won't be seeing my business any time soon.


----------



## Reddog1

Small western rattlers? I spent a lot of time in eastern Oregon and Eastern Washington and I have seen rattlers that stretched from the centerline of the road to the edge of the road and they were the norm, not the exception.


----------



## MoMan

I have 2 Taurus revolvers; a Model 94, .22, and a Raging Bull .454 Casull. Both are excellent and have never had a problem. So as has been said; I will enjoy my Taurus'. Incidentally I have other revolvers as well, never had a problem with any of them. Sometimes it's a matter of maintaining your guns.
Obviously I don't have any Taurus semis, not for any other reason other than haven't found one that tickled my fancy yet!


----------



## dusterdude

Ok folks,im seriously considering buying a pt145 in the next day or two.i want some real honest feedback on this.thanks


----------



## Bisley

In my opinion, buying a Taurus is a toss of the coin. I know an approximately equal number of people who either love them or hate them. The price is right, they look good, and if you do get one that doesn't break, that's just great.


----------



## BurgerBoy

Bisley said:


> Three.


Four


----------



## CallMaker

I can only speak to my PT 1911 in .38 Super. It fires first time every time and never misses a beat. Any ammo, no problem. Quality wise it gives up nothing to my Kimber. Accuracy is more than adequate for a defence gun and my Kimber shoots only slightly better. I have no problem using it as my personal carry weapon and do so often.

Ed


----------



## Kemosabe

You can find love-hate relationships in any product... Automobiles, household appliances, lawn and garden equipment, etc. Some may disagree with what I'm about to say, but the only way you will ever know is to experience the product yourself. I have been on different forums over the last five years, and I have read hundreds/thousands of posts bashing a different products. I have not and will not not talk bad about any firearm you choose, it is your perogative to do as you wish. With that said, I wish you luck in your search. If you do decide on a Taurus, let us know your results. Eventually I will try a 605 and see for myself whether or not it is worth owning.


----------



## CallMaker

Kemosabe said:


> You can find love-hate relationships in any product... Automobiles, household appliances, lawn and garden equipment, etc. Some may disagree with what I'm about to say, but the only way you will ever know is to experience the product yourself. I have been on different forums over the last five years, and I have read hundreds/thousands of posts bashing a different products. I have not and will not not talk bad about any firearm you choose, it is your perogative to do as you wish. With that said, I wish you luck in your search. If you do decide on a Taurus, let us know your results. Eventually I will try a 605 and see for myself whether or not it is worth owning.


Well stated!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Kemosabe said:


> You can find love-hate relationships in any product... Automobiles, household appliances, lawn and garden equipment, etc. Some may disagree with what I'm about to say, but the only way you will ever know is to experience the product yourself. I have been on different forums over the last five years, and I have read hundreds/thousands of posts bashing a different products. I have not and will not not talk bad about any firearm you choose, it is your perogative to do as you wish. With that said, I wish you luck in your search. If you do decide on a Taurus, let us know your results. Eventually I will try a 605 and see for myself whether or not it is worth owning.


Um, in real life, many of us are not as fortunate, or as wealthy, as you seem to be.
We cannot just take a chance and buy a gun. The cost is too significant to permit indulging in a crap-shoot.
(Obviously, the same is true about buying a car, only more so.)
So when a gunmaker develops a bad reputation for his quality-control, it's a good idea to mention it. Some people just can't afford to take the chance of getting one of the duds.

I submit that the experiences that Jean and I have had with rental cars-which we use for up to two weeks, at least twice a year-are also not fair indicators of what we should expect from an automobile that we will be keeping for longer than 10 years. (I've had mine for 25 years, as of this year.)
Driving someone else's car for two weeks tells us something about comfort and convenience-although not everything about it. But the most important thing it does _not_ tell us, is about durability and repairability.
Thus the apparent need for _Consumer Reports_ Magazine and its automotive evaluations. Thus, also, the need for owners' comments here, about their long-term experiences with Taurus guns.


----------



## jdw68

My short experience with Taurus wasn't positive. Had a revolver that didn't strike the primers hard enough and would sometimes fail to fire. I didn't keep that gun and havn't owned another Taurus. I have never liked the judge and think it is a poor design (just my opinion). My opinion by itsself wouldn't really mean anything, but it seems to be echoed by many who have had bad experiences with this gun maker. The biggest problem with Taurus seems to be quality control. So, if you happened to get a good Taurus then you probably have a good gun. If it works and you are happy then there isn't a problem. However, if you are thinking of buying a new gun, then there are better choices. Ruger is a budget gun with a great reputation.


----------



## berettabone

Five.....


BurgerBoy said:


> Four


----------



## JMessmer

Friends don't let friends buy Taurus .


----------



## mawguy

What is the best Taurus? What is the best Ford? What is the best Church?

OK, you are going to get all kinds of opinions. I am not brand loyal. I have Smith and Wesson, Ruger and Taurus. They all work good and I like all of them. The Taurus PT709 is my latest acquisition. Great carry gun and shoots good. These days, I think you have a good chance to get a good working gun from Taurus. Get what you like and screw public opinion.

Just my opinion.. not like it is the truth-


----------



## Steve M1911A1

mawguy said:


> ...Just my opinion.. not like it is the truth-


Now, this is exactly the way to go. Thank you!
How to make threads like this as useful as possible: Just add your own opinion, and your own experience, and let the reader make his/her own choice.

Trying to tell someone else what's best for him, just because you happen to like it, is arrogant, fatuous, and foolish.


----------



## buddyemily

I carry a 605 all the time. Solid revolver. Love it.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice

What do you think of the Taurus PT-1911. Last Friday, I bought one as my first gun.

How should I take care of it, so that it will last forever! What advice can you give me.

My gun dealer said it was a good gun and that I will never have any problems with it.

This Saturday will be the first time I've fired any gun.


----------



## MarineScott

Taurus, S&W, Ruger, Glock etc etc........Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Toyota, etc. etc...........Harley Davidson, Suzuki, Honda, Victory etc. etc...........It''s your choice. If it functions, you like it, then there it is....YOUR choice


----------



## CallMaker

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> What do you think of the Taurus PT-1911. Last Friday, I bought one as my first gun.
> 
> How should I take care of it, so that it will last forever! What advice can you give me.
> 
> My gun dealer said it was a good gun and that I will never have any problems with it.
> 
> This Saturday will be the first time I've fired any gun.


Good choice for a pistol. As you are a novice I would hope this Saturday shooting would be with a trained instructor so that your learned firearms habits are good from the start.

Have fun shooting.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice

Saturday, I'll be taking the NRA First Steps Pistol Orientation course.


----------



## CallMaker

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> Saturday, I'll be taking the NRA First Steps Pistol Orientation course.


Good job. That should get you off on the right foot in your shooting interests.


----------



## rnascimento

Althouth Taurus is a brazilian company people here don't like to use. Normally we prefer Glock or Imbel. Particulary I have a Taurus Pistol model 639 .380. Very good gun for defense, but I not reccomend If you use for the sport. The quality is not so good. 

In my opinion The Taurus don't invest so much here because the government put a lot barrier for people buy and have a gun here.


----------



## Huskybiker

Love my little 85Ch revolver for a pocket gun. Also have a PT-945 which is very fun to shoot and 100% reliable.


----------



## CallMaker

rnascimento said:


> Althouth Taurus is a brazilian company people here don't like to use. Normally we prefer Glock or Imbel. Particulary I have a Taurus Pistol model 639 .380. Very good gun for defense, but I not reccomend If you use for the sport. The quality is not so good.
> 
> In my opinion The Taurus don't invest so much here because the government put a lot barrier for people buy and have a gun here.


Where is "here"????


----------



## USVI

berettabone said:


> Five.....


Six.
But if you must, get a cool holster.


----------



## asm

I recommend the ones I have: PT1911, PT92, PT111 G2.


----------



## soldierofchrist

I like their Raging Bull Series and the 44 Magnum I have is one of my best shooters with the 6.5" barrel. It even has a great trigger. I like my Smith's but this thing is built like a tank and a little tougher as well. I would stick with all steel revolvers from them and I can't tell you on their polymer pistols.


----------



## Kat3eWhit

The only one I've ever heard folks talk about that hasn't broke is their 1911 clone


----------



## Huskybiker

skullfr said:


> does anyone have any knowledge on the 650CIA or 651Protector models.I am wanting snubby in .357/38spl with shrouded or concealed hammer for carry.The price of these 2 models are real attractive for me.I want to know about potential problems with these models.


I have a 650 (circa 1994). I absolutely love it. I installed Wolff springs and a Uncle Mikes combat grip. It goes bang every time and is very accurate at self defense distances. My wife and daughter both have model 85CH (concealed hammer) 38's. They also have been 100% reliable.


----------



## hud35500

I am extremely pleased with the PT111G2. Compact, surprisingly accurate, and a very nice trigger. Nice price too!


----------



## lead

I've read many good reports on their PT92 and 99 Beretta copies. I've had a 24/7 in 45acp that was a very reliable gun.
I also had a Gaucho single action revolver that was a great gun. A guy convinced me to sell it to him. I've lost contact with him, always wondered how it would hold up over the long haul. Now they've discontinued them.


----------



## asm

I have a PT1911, a PT111 G2 and a PT92. After thousands of rounds in each of them I can say that they are all 100% reliable, very accurate, very ergonomic and easy to shoot, very durable. I recommend any of those.


----------



## gr8yt

I have a PT 145 SS I bought new in '01. It is my EDC and I have complete faith in it. For such a short barrel, it is very accurate out to 15 yds. I load it with 10+1 rounds of 230 gr. JHP Golden Saber.


----------



## cwl1862

I've owned two Taurus handguns the first was a PT-58HC, it was a 19 shot 380 ACP Great little handgun and ultra reliable. It was a design based on the Beretta 92 but was just too big for caliber. I have a Beretta 84 that's smaller and holds 13 rounds , much better carry gun than the PT-58. No complaints it was well made and went boom every time you pulled the trigger. My other Taurus is a 445 UL, a 5 shot ultra lite 44 Special snub. so far I've been very impressed with this revolver. Mild recoil for caliber and weight, good fit and finish overall just one rough spot on the finish. But rugged. I hesitated purchasing it at first but now I know my fears were for not. For its intended purpose it works.


----------



## Jims40

:smt1099My son has owned a 24/7 for years and loves it. His brother has a Glock 23 and they keep a heated discussion about which is better. I recently went from a wheel .357 to the PT840C and I love it. In the short time I have owned it I have put over 400 rounds down the pipe without the first glitch. I recently saw a great deal on a PT740Slim and bought it. I have only been on the range one time with it and need more time with it, but so far I am happy with it. 
Taurus was at one time a sister company of S&W and now they own all the residules of the Baretta plant in Brazil, including plans, personel and tools. You can get a bad gun in any brand. I bought because I liked what I saw and it was in a price range that I was willing to pay. I have no regrets. :yawinkle:


----------



## paratrooper

I owned a Taurus model 85 at one time. Taurus had an offer to have it ported and a trigger job done, both for like $125.00 or so. I took advantage of it, and they did a good job. 

One thing about firearms, is that I buy brands that will appreciate in value as the years go by. Bad thing about a lot of brands, is that they will never be worth more than the day (moment) you buy them. 

Whatever amount extra that you pay to buy a quality brand, will insure that you get that money back, and then some, years later.


----------



## MoMan

MoMan said:


> I have 2 Taurus revolvers; a Model 94, .22, and a Raging Bull .454 Casull. Both are excellent and have never had a problem. So as has been said; I will enjoy my Taurus'. Incidentally I have other revolvers as well, never had a problem with any of them. Sometimes it's a matter of maintaining your guns.
> Obviously I don't have any Taurus semis, not for any other reason other than haven't found one that tickled my fancy yet!


Just added another Taurus revolver to the mix: A Tracker 992 22lr/22mag combination. Two separate cylinders, and nine shots each, 6" barrel... works for me!!


----------



## Hootch7

The wife has a PT709 that has 2-3 hundred rounds through it. Not a hint of a problem. Goes bang every time. Not nearly as accurate as my Walther PPS......


----------



## Texron

I have owned six Taurus handguns. I still have five that have never given me a problem; two PT22s, Ultra Lite85, PT709 Slim, and the PT111 Pro Millennium. I had a 380 ACP that would jam at least once every magazine with all types of ammo. Sent it to Taurus twice for repairs, would come back as before. I got rid of it, and would never buy that model, again. That is my experience for what it is worth.


----------



## SportivoX

I own a 24/7 G2 9mm Compact just one and a half a month ago. my first imported FA (it's a foreign brand here) first polymer frame, first 9mm, first compact. lol a lot of first's, so I have no way of comparing it to other brands and models. but I'm very satisfied with this FA, shot 100 rounds two weeks after I received it. it shoots 8 o'clock but get used to it right away, can shoot well with it from 15 meters. I think the later models of Taurus are fine FAs out of the box.


----------



## cpmack1

I was considering a Taurus Judge, but I noticed a significant number of them up for sale, new and many of them used... with that many out there it makes you wonder about quality when there is so much quantity. My past experiences have led me to believe that if a certain gun is really desirable then you won't find a lot of them... mostly new if any and really lucky if you find one used. But that is not so with the Judge... I don't see ANY Heritage Manufacturing 45lc/410 out there, and just a few two or three of the Magnum brand 45lc/410 and S&W... so WHY so many Taurus'. Me I'm a Ruger guy but have been wanting one of the 45lc/410 models... but think I'll wait for a Magnum or Heritage brand to come along.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

cpmack1 said:


> I was considering a Taurus Judge, but I noticed a significant number of them up for sale, new and many of them used...


The Judge, and other guns of that type, are disappointing to the people who buy them because they do nothing well.
With the .45 "Long" Colt cartridge, they are inaccurate. With shotshells, they disperse their pattern so widely that hits can't be made past just a few feet.

If you want a self-defense revolver, buy a self-defense revolver. If you want a shotgun, buy a shotgun.


----------



## CPAwithaGun

I have owned and sold numerous ones over the years, I love my PT92 and would feel comfortable using it to defend my life, I have owned serveral of the revolvers, model 85, 82 both in 38special. The little PT22 was a nice litte pocket pistol, and the 705 9mm a adequate CCW, probably the only pistol that really pissed me off and I sold but felt like throwing it in a lake. I so wanted in to be a nice camp gun but the trigger pull was off the scale. But I always try the newest ones if the have them for rental at my local range.


----------



## asm

My experience with 3 Taurus guns that I have has been the best possible. I have the PT1911, the PT92 and the PT111 G2. The oldest one is the PT1911, that I have for over 5 years now, several thousand rounds through it. The other 2 I have had for around 1 year, around 1000 rounds in each. I have not experienced any malfunctions with them. They are also very accurate, even the PT111, which is a compact gun. They all handle recoil very well, really nice shooters.


----------



## RadarContact

> hideit --
> 10" is what it takes!
> (that's what she said)


"...So that's at least two of us."


----------

